# How do you merge two photos like this?



## HeatherW (Mar 6, 2007)

I have two photos that I want merged into one sigle photo so that it would appear as though the two images are from the same photo. There will not be any marks or lines between the orignal photos when merged. 
Here are examples of what I want achieved. 

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/bemyhost/forum/stripe_hoodie1d.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/bemyhost/forum/star_tutleneck3d.jpg

As you can see, there are no marks or lines in the background after the merger is completed. Can an expert here kindly show me how to do that with these two images below? Thank you so much for the help!
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/bemyhost/forum/IMG_6462d.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a147/bemyhost/forum/IMG_6465d.jpg


----------



## John_05 (Mar 6, 2007)

the backgrounds in the 2 photos were pretty close colorwise,  so it wasnt too hard to get it to look like this.  keep in mind i need a new monitor badly, the one i have isnt even calibrated,  and this only took about 3 minutes,  so it could look better.  its hard to tell on my monitor,  but i think i got it close.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/john13901/eac9786b.jpg

i just put them side by side and erased a portion of the edge from the shot on the left at the top,  smoothed out the wrinkle on the bottom left corner in the shot on the right,  then blended together any spots i saw with the clone brush.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/john13901/eac9786b.jpg


----------



## HeatherW (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks so much! It's pretty close to how I want it. Could you kindly explain to me how to smooth out the background to blend the background it like you did? With the use of clone brush? How does that work? Sorry I am really just a beginner in PS. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2007)

This is usually called 'stitching'.  If you Google "photoshop stitching"...you will probably turn up a week's worth of reading.


----------



## PNA (Mar 9, 2007)

_I gave it a try....._


----------



## shingfan (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm a beginner in photoshop as well...but i have two methods in mind....one that i use myself

method 1) remove background from subject.....and then create a new background for the two (this method i used to achieve this)






method 2) match the color of the two images....and then the background will become similar in color....then you can join the two photos without seeing any transitional change in color......and then you blur the joint to remove, if there is any, shadow difference (select with feather or use gaussian layer mask)

i hope these help....good luck


----------

